# pronunciació de la lletra c (tinc, aprenc)



## gvergara

Hola,

Pel que sé, la c de la terminació __nc _és muda en paraules com ara _cinc _i_ banc_. Tanmateix, no sé si cal pronunciar aquesta lletra en català oriental en formes verbals de la primera persona singular del present indicatiu d'alguns verbs irregulars com ara _ti*nc*, ve*nc* o apre*nc*_, entre d'altres. Gràcies per endavant,

Gonçal


----------



## Dymn

A veure, en català central:

M'estranyaria molt que es tractés diferent el _-nc _de _banc _que el de _vinc _només per ser de diferent categoria gramatical.

Quant a la pronunciació del segon so dels grups consonàntics finals, jo els classificaria en tres, en general:

1. Es pronuncia sempre: _-lc _(_solc_), _-lp _(_alp_) _-rc/-rg_ (_Marc_), _-rn _(_carn_), _-rm_ (_dorm_) _-sc _(_basc_), _-Xs _(_fals, fons_)
2. Depèn del parlant i de la situació: _-rt/-rd _(_obert_), _-st _(_vist_), _-nc_ (_tinc_)
3. No es pronuncia mai: _-nt _(_pont_), -_mp _(_camp_), _-lt _(_alt_)

Quan dic que el grup _-nc _depèn, vull dir que la pronunciació oscil·la entre "ting" i "tingk" (seria la diferència de l'anglès _thing _i _think_). És a dir *mai *no es pronuncia "tin", això per començar. De què depèn? Doncs del parlant (del seu dialecte o de la influència del castellà que tingui), i de la situació (davant de vocals és possible que es pronunciï "tingk", davant de consonant o aïlladament ho dubto molt).


----------



## Novasky

Hola! Una pregunta, entre dos consonants es pronuncia *c*? per exemple paraula doncs


----------



## Dymn

Sí però aquesta paraula és una excepció perquè no s'hi pronuncia la c.


----------



## Novasky

Dymn said:


> Sí però aquesta paraula és una excepció perquè no s'hi pronuncia la c.


Gràcies 😊


----------



## Elxenc

Dymn said:


> A veure, en català central:
> 
> M'estranyaria molt que es tractés diferent el _-nc _de _banc _que el de _vinc _només per ser de diferent categoria gramatical.
> 
> Quant a la pronunciació del segon so dels grups consonàntics finals, jo els classificaria en tres, en general:
> 
> 1. Es pronuncia sempre: _-lc _(_solc_), _-lp _(_alp_) _-rc/-rg_ (_Marc_), _-rn _(_carn_), _-rm_ (_dorm_) _-sc _(_basc_), _-Xs _(_fals, fons_)
> 2. Depèn del parlant i de la situació: _-rt/-rd _(_obert_), _-st _(_vist_), _-nc_ (_tinc_)
> 3. No es pronuncia mai: _-nt _(_pont_), -_mp _(_camp_), _-lt _(_alt_)
> 
> Quan dic que el grup _-nc _depèn, vull dir que la pronunciació oscil·la entre "ting" i "tingk" (seria la diferència de l'anglès _thing _i _think_). És a dir *mai *no es pronuncia "tin", això per començar. De què depèn? Doncs del parlant (del seu dialecte o de la influència del castellà que tingui), i de la situació (davant de vocals és possible que es pronunciï "tingk", davant de consonant o aïlladament ho dubto molt).




Per què useu "sempre" però no aclariu clarament amb insistència que seria a la vostra zona? Tal i com l'has escrit pot donar a entendre que en el català mai no es pronuncia "3. No es pronuncia mai: _-nt _(_pont_), -_mp _(_camp_), _-lt _(_alt_)". seria convenient que ho assenyalares altra volta, "Al català central"  -com dius allà dalt. Perquè les demandes solen fer-les per l'estàndard general (en tenim dos o tres, de estàndards generals, per a certes coses) Serè/estaré susceptible però vos passa molt a sovint. El valencians (català occidental) si que pronunciem aquest grup de consonants sense cap problema: dimarts (no dimars); pont-ponts ( no fem pons), camp-camps, i fins i tot "prompte". Quina no fou la meua sorpresa en aplegar a l'estació de SANTS i veure escrit el nom per primera volta. Jo sempre havia sentit estació "SANS" i suposava que s'escriuria SANÇ (nom propi) Estació de SANÇ qualque personatge històric.


----------



## Dymn

Perdona, però pensava que quedaria clar deixant-ho explícit des del principi. No he d'estar tota l'estona dient-ho perquè s'entengui. Si de cas el que he dit d'erroni és que sí que es pronuncia la _t_ quan _sant, vint, cent_ van seguits de vocal o quan els gerundis van seguits d'un pronom. Que hi ha gent que se la menja, aquesta t també, però no sé si és correcte.



Elxenc said:


> Serè/estaré susceptible però vos passa molt a sovint. El valencians (català occidental) si que pronunciem aquest grup de consonants sense cap problema: dimarts (no dimars); pont-ponts ( no fem pons), camp-camps, i fins i tot "prompte".


Sí? Tots els valencians?


----------



## Xiscomx

... i tots els baleàrics. Per aquí no mos menjam mai cap lletra d'un grup de consonants, tengui ses que tengui.


----------



## Doraemon-

Dymn said:


> Sí? Tots els valencians?



Potser en algun poble no ho fan, és molt difícil sempre dir "tots", "mai", "sempre"..., o potser en alguna paraula molt particular, però com a norma general, doncs sí. No hi ha pràcticament consonants mudes, en valencià. Fins i tot les exagerem més quan van a final de paraula i en grups consonàntics; alguns per a reforçar la pronunciació fan fins i tot una lleugeriiiiiíssima vocal neutra després, excepte que la següent paraula comence per vocal, conseqüència del reforç de la consonant final: el pont(ə), el president(ə), alt(ə), m'agrada molt(ə), vaig al camp(ə)...
Preferim inventar-nos vocals abans que menjar-nos una consonant, vaja. Hi ha d'altres fenòmens fonètics, com el que es produeix amb el grup -ts a final de paraula (al menys al valencià central), que presenta una aproximació al so /tʃ/. Exagerant una mica: "en són _moltx", "_el dia de _totx santx"..._
Tenim altres fenòmens, però jo diría que "mai" (amb les degudes cauteles) fem mudes aquestes T, P, C...
Per a mí _tinc, cinc, banc_.... es pronuncien tal i com s'escriuen, amb una -k final ben clara.
_Doncs _seria una excepció, però fins i tot aquesta no és tampoc del tot muda. No diem "donks", però tampoc no diem "dons"; la pronunciem més pareguda a "dongs" (dɔ́ŋs).


----------



## Dymn

Doraemon- said:


> Tenim altres fenòmens, però jo diría que "mai" (amb les degudes cauteles) fem mudes aquestes T, P, C...


Doncs estan bastant igualades les zones on s'emmudeixen i on es mantenen, tot i que segurament les segones tenen un major pes demogràfic. Mapa.



Doraemon- said:


> _Doncs _seria una excepció, però fins i tot aquesta no és tampoc del tot muda. No diem "donks", però tampoc no diem "dons"; la pronunciem més pareguda a "dongs" (dɔ́ŋs).


Aquí és "dòns", no vols dir que si pronuncieu la c (d'una manera o altra) és per influència de l'ortografia? Crec que és una paraula introduïda per la llengua escrita al País Valencià.


----------



## Penyafort

Podria ser; jo també sento sempre els occidentals dir _pos _i no doncs. De tota manera, i tenint en compte l'antic donques (amb plural del tipus "mentres" que també hi és a l'aragonès _doncas _i l'italià _dunque_), tampoc no hauria de resultar-nos tan estrany el fet de pronunciar aquesta -c. De fet, el francès bé que emmudeix també la -c de _banc _però pronuncia la de _don*c*_.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Penyafort said:


> De fet, el francès bé que emmudeix també la -c de _banc _però pronuncia la de _don*c*_.


De fet,   els francesos tampoc no estan d'acord amb la pronunciació del mot _donc_ i en alguns casos la c final no s'hauria de pronunciar, almenys segons el diccionari _Le Petit Robert_. 

donc (prononciation)


----------



## Dymn

Sí, és estrany perquè al DCVB l'àrea que se li dona a _dons _és prou reduïda, hi ha també _doncs _pronunciat amb /ŋ/, així com _donques _i fins i tot _donces_. Personalment només he sentit _donques_ per part d'un nord-català, i _doncs _amb /ŋ/ per part d'alguns no-natius. Durant l'últim segle es deu haver universalitzat el _doncs _pronunciat sense la _c_.


----------

